# Kyon opinion



## stillwater (Sep 26, 2013)

Could anyone who has dealt with Kyon and personally visited the kennels please give me some insite to the operation. They seem well regarded by searching through this forum but I have a couple of concerns. One being the size of the operation. I'm not sure that matters but your help would be appreciated. We live 2500 miles from there so a visit is not practical for us. Feel free to PM me if you like. We are looking only for a companion dog but one of good healthy background, pedigree etc. longevity.
Thanks


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Kyon is a more old-fashioned large breeding kennel, and they also have a boarding business, so they do have a large facility. But their buildings are updated, and clean and comfortable and secure. Karin and Wally live on site, and two of their adult children are also working with them--so there is always someone around. Their dogs and pups do get lots of individual attention. One of my puppy people has used them for boarding a number of times now, and they were very pleased with the facility and their girl came home as happy as she went.

I have known them for over a decade now, as their boy Davey was the sire of my old girl Juniper, and their Shea is behind my Winter and Wings. They know the lines they are working with intimately, and Karin is one of a small circle of people I will ask questions of if looking at English or Scandinavian pedigrees. I do not tend to recommend larger breeders often, but Kyon is one that I do.

PS just saw that you are on the West coast. There are some good breeders using English lines out there as well if you want more of a chance to meet breeders and dogs--Tashora is in BC (home based, and the breeder, Louise Battley is a vet) and Shannon FLynn of Coppermoon splits her time between Alberta and BC.


----------



## stillwater (Sep 26, 2013)

Thank you, I appreciate your thoughts. I was a little uncomfortable with the "large breeder" aspect but if they can balance that with individual attention I can not ignore the years and amount of experience they have. 
We are very inexperienced with buying a puppy and it is a struggle to try and work through all the info that is available. The only other thing we are struggling with is having to fly a puppy out here. Kinda feel sorry for the little guy.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes, flying babies would be tough for me as well. I personally require people to come and get their pup in person--so that would be something to consider--if you can find a decent flight and bring the pup back as carry-on on the trip home. Flying in Canada is expensive, but shipping live animals unaccompanied is also pretty pricey--so the difference in price might not be too terrible to manage. West Jet in particular has very pet-friendly policies.


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm from Vancouver myself, and there are a lot of really good breeders in the area. Redgold in Chilliwack sounds amazing, as does Tashora, Zanri, Kulalani, Majecgold, and Chuckanut down across the line on your way to Seattle. We got our girl from a local breeder in Surrey. I would defiantly recommend her, but she breeds very infrequently, and has not had another little since Ripley's in 2011 to my knowledge. Ripley is basically from Tashora stock on her mothers side, and European lines from Tanglewood in South Carolina on her fathers side. If I remember correctly, she does have lineage from Kyon on her Dam's side as well. I don't believe Ripley's breeder has a website, I found her on GRCBC. I would contact all of these breeders and look on the GRCBC website. It's very informative.


----------



## jakeyboy21 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi there. Yes Kyon is a "large breeder" type of operation but Karin, Wally and their son Sean make it much more intimate then you would expect. We are getting our puppy "Luke" some time next week ( from Kyon's "Mick" and "Stella")and have to say it's been a pleasure dealing with them. We're 800 miles away but they are always available to answer your questions and concerns. They have amazing knowledge of their lines and pedigrees and their history of longevity is unbelievable in the world of goldens. We lost our boy "Bode" last March (our fourth golden) at three years to lymphoma. So once we decided on a golden again we set out on a search for a breeder with a great history of longevity. With Kyon we feel we have made the right choice. Cancer in goldens will always be an issue but we'll take our chances with a pup from Kyon ! Good luck in your search.


----------



## stillwater (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions. I have looked at over twenty five breeders and for one reason or another they dropped down our list. Probably some of my reasons aren't sound, being novices, but hours of pouring over pedigrees and backgrounds is wearing on me. I need to make a decision soon. Kyon and one other that is closer to home have bubbled to the surface.
On another note, it's also scary that Air Canada lost a dog in San Francisco a day or two ago. The sad part is the internal discussion in Air Canada that took place regarding the lost dog. Didn't seem to show much concern for the welfare of the dog but more feeling sorry for themselves because the reporters showed up.


----------



## walter1956 (Feb 15, 2013)

HI, I have a great pup that is a little over 6-months old from Kyon Kennels. I make the trip to there kennel to pick my pup up this pass May. Great people, Great pup. I lost a (one of a kind) Golden to cancer. I looked for a solid breeder for some time and chose Kyon. Walt


----------



## GRluver (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi there,

I recently purchased our "Shay" from Kyon kennels. I had done months of EXTENSIVE research and decided on Kyon. They have been wonderful! Our puppy will be trained as a seizure service dog for my daughter so it was very important that we found a good line with longevity. 

Shay flew in via Air Canada and everything went very smoothly, thank goodness. I can't recommend them enough, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## stillwater (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks for everyone's reply. I am reassured about Kyon. I also have decided against "shipping" a pup but if Kyon is our final decision we will go get him/her.


----------



## mariontl (Apr 16, 2015)

Wow GRLover your Shay is gorgeous ! My daughter and son in law are getting a male Kyon pup soon. (Sheamus x Holly) They will be having him flown to the Vancouver airport, one hour drive from us.


----------



## GRluver (Sep 29, 2013)

Thank you! Cant wait to see your sons new addition!


----------

